# Red Platy Pregnant, fry survival?



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

So I recently bought three orange platty's turns out two males one female, the female is starting to get round I've heard that they can fry anywhere from 20 to 100 fry, I don't have room for anymore fish, I'm thinking of letting nature take it's course and put some extra hiding spots and see what survive, Got two mollies and some small tetra in the tank, 
my question is has anyone else done this and had fry survive the cruelty of other fish?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know man. I have only dealt with African Cichlid fry. One time we did let them go in the main tank. Most got eaten immediatley, and any that didn't were eaten within a day. The mollies themselves might even eat them.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about too many survivors. If more survive than you can house give them to the LFS. Some will even pay you for them  (not a mart, a LFS)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Ya that is always an option. My LFS won't buy anything from me though. I bought all his prized fish and would give him anything I didn't want. Don't think he likes me very much haha.


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

silly question but what is LFS?

and thanks for the quick replies


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Local Fish Store. Not a petco or petsmart or anything with a mart in it.


----------



## SaintAnger (Feb 17, 2009)

ah ok! I'll have to search around all we have is petco and petsmart, petsmart is a joke..


----------

